# Split Pawpad Disease



## pawsontherun (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone has heard of and has information on Split Pawpad Disease.

About 4 or 5 months ago my golden retriever cross starting hitching occasionally on our walks. I wasn't sure if I was imagining it as she would only hitch for a few steps and it would only happen once or twice during our 45 minute walk. I frequently inspected her paws and couldn't find anything wrong. Then one day she started limping and when I looked there was a minor scrape that shouldn't have been painful enough to cause a limp (according to my vet). My vet suspected a muscle pull, prescribed metacam and sent us on our way.

A few days later the 2 front pads of her foot appeared dead and were hard, grey and flakey looking. We went back to the vet and she had never seen anything like it. We decided to wait for 2 weeks to see what happened before performing a biopsy. My vet suspected it was Lupus or another auto-immune disease. After 2 weeks the pads had dramatically improved and we opted to not do the biopsy at that time. We did however do a blood test which came back negative for Lupus.

A week ago, I discovered a crack in the same two pads that were affected earlier (and I'd been wondering for a week or two prior to that if she was hitching again but it is so fleeting I can never tell for sure). The pads have since followed the same symptoms - hard, dead, flakey looking. My vet researched further and came up with a few possible diseases. The only one with symptoms remotely similar to hers is Split Pawpad Disease. I realize it is rare and I'm finding it extremely difficult to find information about it, as is my vet. I also realize the only way to confirm for sure it to get a biopsy done and my understanding is that this is fairly painful for the dog as well as takes a while to heal. Before we opt to do a biopsy, I'm looking to find out what our treatment options are or if there are preventative things we can do to reduce the "attacks". Unfortunately I can't find any information.

So I'm reaching out to as many dog people as I can to see if anyone knows of this disease and to try and get more information - treatment, preventative treatment, disease progression, etc.

This book is the only real information I've been able to find.

Thanks!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think you'll find that very few vets have ever seen this disease; it's that rare. I did some research for you, and it appears that the only treatment that even the dermatology vets suggest is that the dog wear boots all the time and keep exercise to gentle, non-sliding kinds of motion. No one has yet figured out the etiology of this disease, but you will definitely need a biopsy to rule out some other potential diseases. It does take a long time for a biopsy of the foot to heal. I'm very sorry that your pup is going through this


----------



## pawsontherun (Apr 14, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for that info! Two quick questions - when you say they should wear boots all the time do you mean ALL the time, or when out on walks? Also, where did you find the information - was it on-line or in a book?

I've been afraid that the vets will say little to no exercise... Coulee is a very active dog who loves to fetch. We go on off leash runs every day. We'll have to weigh the quality of life vs. length of life and pain in life. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I imagine that swimming would be an exercise that would not put stress on the paw pads (unless heavily chlorinated water is an irritant.) Is there a place where Coulee can swim? That burns up a lot of energy and it's also easy on hips too.


----------



## pawsontherun (Apr 14, 2011)

*Swimming*

That is a great idea! We don't have a pool that allows dogs but the dog park is next to a river. The only problem with the river is the rocky shore which she would then run on. We don't have many lakes in our area (only where there are dams) but we might be able to find a quiet area to take her a few times a week. Thanks! I'll have to give that more thought.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I sent you a private message; check up by your name in the upper right corner and you'll see a place to click on private messages. Swimming would be a great exercise, but walking on the rocky shore not so much. A friend of mine who does skijouring with her dogs has her husband make their boots out of moleskin, soft and pliable. There are some good commercially available boots, but I would suggest you put on two at a time at first. Many dogs are uncomfortable with all four initially, but somehow having only front or rear boots makes them feel more stable.


----------

